# What lies underneath



## Dc76 (Jul 25, 2022)

Well look what I found under pounds of paint😂 . Didn’t even know it was there . Thought the bike was red , turns out she’s burgundy . I was going to strip and paint but I think I just might dig a little and see what I find. Using scotch brite and it’s working . Open to any advice on this one. Thanks


----------



## JRE (Jul 25, 2022)

Enamel reducer on a Rag and carefully wipe the spray bomb pant off has worked for me quite well


----------



## Dc76 (Jul 25, 2022)

JRE said:


> Enamel reducer on a Rag and carefully wipe the spray bomb pant off has worked for me quite well



Thanks JRE 👊🏻


----------



## juvela (Aug 14, 2022)

-----

@HARPO 


-----


----------



## HARPO (Aug 14, 2022)

Depending on what they painted it with, try a spray paint remover on a small spot. Wearing rubber gloves and 0000 steel wool, follow the directions for the amount of time to leave it on. To soon and you won't get much off. To long, and you'll remove the original paint. Trial and error!! 😛


----------



## Dc76 (Aug 14, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Depending on what they painted it with, try a spray paint remover on a small spot. Wearing rubber gloves and 0000 steel wool, follow the directions for the amount of time to leave it on. To soon and you won't get much off. To long, and you'll remove the original paint. Trial and error!! 😛



Thank you so much it’s greatly appreciated . 👊🏻


----------



## Dogtown (Aug 15, 2022)

Goof off worked for me, Found a 34 Schwinn under a 60 year old paint job.


----------

